# cara grazia



## Blackman

Buongiorno, 

da anni cercavo questa espressione, che ritrovo qui:

Per dire, la nazionale inglese è dal 1966 che non vince la Coppa del Mondo, e da allora cara grazia se sia riuscita a spingersi sino ai quarti di finale: eppure la Premier continua ad essere il campionato più ricco ed importante d’Europa. 

In sardo è un espressione molto usata, _accaru, _ma non c'era verso di trovarla in italiano. È veramente curiosa, somiglia a _è già tanto_, ma è diversa. Ho difficoltà a capirla e a trovarne origini e uso. Chi ne sa di piu?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mai sentita, credo proprio che non faccia proprio parte dell'italiano standard.


----------



## bearded

Salve

L'espressione ''cara grazia se/che....'' è tipicamente lombarda/piemontese e di origine dialettale. Vedi ad esempio qui: http://www.giannimolino.it/documenti/l02.pdf. (riguarda il dialetto della Valsesia).
 Il significato è appunto ''è già tanto se.../che...''. Non so in che misura sia tipica anche di altre regioni, ma a Milano comunque è una locuzione comunissima.
Esempio:''il ragazzo mi ha derubato, io l'ho denunciato alla polizia - e cara grazia se/che non gli ho dato anche un ceffone!''.

Quanto all'origine, ipotizzo che riguardi il significato di 'grazia' come favore/piacere (come in ''Le chiedo una grazia''), e dunque ''cara grazia'' significa ''((ed ho già fatto un))gran piacere se...'' , oppure ''((ed è già un)) grande favore se''....  ''Cara'' nel senso di preziosa/grande.
Ci potrebbe essere - a detta di un mio amico milanese - anche un'origine religiosa ('grazia divina'): ''è già stata concessa una preziosa grazia se...''.  Del resto anche nel mio link viene proposta la traduzione di _caragràssia _come ''grazia di Dio''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Beh, già più diffusa di quanto pensassi, il fatto che fosse conosciuta in Sardegna, dove si parla un'altra lingua (lingue), oltre ovviamente all'italiano standard, non era indice di una sua diffusione sul continente.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Black. Io ti posso suggerire quello che secondo me è l'equivalente nel centro Italia, decisamente più materiale: _grasso che cola_.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> in Sardegna


Non so niente circa il Sardo, ma mi pare di capire dall'OP che là si dica solo _accaru.. _Dunque non ci sarebbe la parola 'grazia'..


----------



## Olaszinhok

Se "cara grazia se" è sinonimo di "è tutto grasso che cola", non riesco proprio a capirne il significato. Dagli esempî di Bearded, non mi pare un'espressione equivalante a "è tutto grasso che cola".


----------



## giginho

Confermo che in Piemonte, a Torino segnatamente, si usa.

Ho sempre usato "cara grazia se/che" intendendo "e ancora grazie (mi devi anche ringraziare) se...."


----------



## Blackman

Il sardo conserva molto, moltissimo del latino, sono quasi certo anche in questa espressione. Per rispondere a Necsus (ciao caro), avverto una qualche differenza con grasso che cola, ma forse solo perché io ne prelevo il significato e l'uso dal sardo, che avendo una impostazione latina, la usa all'inizio della frase, di solito piuttosto semplice e stringata, come un'esclamazione. È un'espressione che mi ha ossessionato per anni. _È già tanto se _non mi soddisfa quanto _cara grazia_, ancora probabilmente per lo stesso motivo. In quell'unica parola, _accaru, _si concentra qualcosa come _ti lamenti mentre dovresti ringraziare.

Accaru chi t'inde ses pesadu...
Invece di ringraziare che ti sei alzato (che ti sei svegliato e quindi sei vivo).
_
Adesso che ci penso, mi pare di ricordare un _caragrascia _in apertura o in chiusura, ma il mistero di accaru in italiano resta.

EDIT:
mentre nei miei vocabolari non trovavo niente, ecco invece cosa c'è in rete:
*
accàru* _avv_. _Haer accaru_ dir grazie. _Has accaru chi ti lassan in domo_ puoi dir grazie che ti lasciano a casa.

Aver caro, letteralmente. Evidentemente nel tempo ha perso l'ausiliare, che non ricordo di aver mai sentito nemmeno da mia nonna. Ne deduco anche che cara grazia non è l'espressione adatta e che forse non ce n'è una in italiano.


----------



## lorenzos

_Cara grazia_ mai sentito nel Veneto, dove è frequente _anca massa_ (anche troppo). 
Bocche toscane dicevano _santa manna _con lo stesso significato.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Blackman said:


> Il sardo conserva molto, moltissimo del latino, sono quasi certo anche in questa espressione. Per rispondere a Necsus (ciao caro), avverto una qualche differenza con grasso che cola, ma forse solo perché io ne prelevo il significato e l'uso dal sardo, che avendo una impostazione latina, la usa all'inizio della frase, di solito piuttosto semplice e stringata, come un'esclamazione. È un'espressione che mi ha ossessionato per anni. _È già tanto se _non mi soddisfa quanto _cara grazia_, ancora probabilmente per lo stesso motivo. In quell'unica parola, _accaru, _si concentra qualcosa come _ti lamenti mentre dovresti ringraziare.
> 
> Accaru chi t'inde ses pesadu...
> Invece di ringraziare che ti sei alzato (che ti sei svegliato e quindi sei vivo).
> _
> Adesso che ci penso, mi pare di ricordare un _caragrascia _in apertura o in chiusura, ma il mistero di accaru in italiano resta.
> 
> EDIT:
> mentre nei miei vocabolari non trovavo niente, ecco invece cosa c'è in rete:
> *
> accàru* _avv_. _Haer accaru_ dir grazie. _Has accaru chi ti lassan in domo_ puoi dir grazie che ti lasciano a casa.
> 
> Aver caro, letteralmente. Evidentemente nel tempo ha perso l'ausiliare, che non ricordo di aver mai sentito nemmeno da mia nonna. Ne deduco anche che cara grazia non è l'espressione adatta e che forse non ce n'è una in italiano.



In che zona della Sardegna è usata quest'espressione? Perchè proprio non l'ho mai sentita da queste parti, dove abito io (nord-ovest) l'espressione equivalente sarebbe "A biadu chi" (a beato che).

_Accaru chi t'inde ses pesadu -> A biadu chi t'inde ses pesadu
Has accaru chi ti lassan in domo -> A biadu chi ti lassan in domo_


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Il significato è appunto ''è già tanto se.../che...''. Non so in che misura sia tipica anche di altre regioni, ma a Milano comunque è una locuzione comunissima



_È già tanto se/che_ mi sembrano perfetti.


----------



## Blackman

Sardokan1.0 said:


> In che zona della Sardegna è usata quest'espressione? Perchè proprio non l'ho mai sentita da queste parti, dove abito io (nord-ovest) l'espressione equivalente sarebbe "A biadu chi" (a beato che).
> 
> _Accaru chi t'inde ses pesadu -> A biadu chi t'inde ses pesadu
> Has accaru chi ti lassan in domo -> A biadu chi ti lassan in domo_


Nord-est, dove sto io, e Logudoro per certo, ma potrebbe essere anche più giù.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Blackman said:


> Nord-est, dove sto io, e Logudoro per certo, ma potrebbe essere anche più giù.



Potrebbe essere un modo di dire tipico di quelle parti, anche qui si parla Logudorese, ma non sapevo nemmeno dell'esistenza di questo modo di dire, abito nel Mejlogu, a metà strada tra Sassari e Macomer.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Blackman said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> da anni cercavo questa espressione, che ritrovo qui:
> 
> Per dire, la nazionale inglese è dal 1966 che non vince la Coppa del Mondo, e da allora cara grazia se sia riuscita a spingersi sino ai quarti di finale: eppure la Premier continua ad essere il campionato più ricco ed importante d’Europa.
> 
> In sardo è un espressione molto usata, _accaru, _ma non c'era verso di trovarla in italiano. È veramente curiosa, somiglia a _è già tanto_, ma è diversa. Ho difficoltà a capirla e a trovarne origini e uso. Chi ne sa di piu?


Non riesco a vedere il nesso fra l'espressione sarda e "cara grazia" (che comunque non avevo mai sentito prima di oggi).


----------



## Blackman

Pietruzzo said:


> Non riesco a vedere il nesso fra l'espressione sarda e "cara grazia" (che comunque non avevo mai sentito prima di oggi).


Nemmeno io, come ho ammesso nel post 9, è stato un abbaglio...la mia ricerca continua.


----------

